# Custom cue cabinet



## duc996

Hi 2Coolers, I wanted to share a cue cabinet I built for a client. The cabinet holds 12 cue butts and 48 cue shafts and made of mainly black walnut and maple. Top trim has curly maple inlay and doors are birdseye maple. Doors all have touch latches installed behind the doors to keep the look clean and also have Blum blumotion soft close hinges. Overall dimensions are 41.75" wide x 42.25" tall x 6.5" deep at the center breakout section and the two side sections are 4.5" deep. I finished off the cabinet with Danish oil and then sprayed satin polycrylic. Thanks for looking.


----------



## bill

Beautiful


----------



## 3192

Nominated for the *Best of 2Cool Woodworking Project*!!

Duc996...that is incredible work. Congratulations!! Where did you learn your woodworking skills?? Your work shows the difference between 'craftsmanship' and 'art'...that is a work of art. Thank you for showing and sharing!! 
Greenies headed your way. gb


----------



## duc996

bill said:


> Beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## duc996

galvbay said:


> Nominated for the *Best of 2Cool Woodworking Project*!!
> 
> Duc996...that is incredible work. Congratulations!! Where did you learn your woodworking skills?? Your work shows the difference between 'craftsmanship' and 'art'...that is a work of art. Thank you for showing and sharing!!
> Greenies headed your way. gb


Thank you very much! I learned woodworking through trial and error working on friends and family projects and progressed from there. YouTube is also a big help! Thank you!


----------



## Its Catchy

Just when I thought I was a pretty decent woodworker somebody comes along and posts something like thisâ€¦

You have mad skillsâ€¦ It looks great!


----------



## duc996

Its Catchy said:


> Just when I thought I was a pretty decent woodworker somebody comes along and posts something like thisâ€¦
> 
> You have mad skillsâ€¦ It looks great!


Thank you very much!


----------



## Hooked

Beautiful piece!! I'm still at the friends and family stage.


----------



## duc996

Hooked said:


> Beautiful piece!! I'm still at the friends and family stage.


LOl, you will get there! Be patient and everyone is never too old to learn! Thank you!


----------



## beerdruid

Outstanding work!! The use of walnut and maple together in pieces has to be my favorite combination of woods. I've done keep sake boxes in the same combination with nothing other than danish oil and they always look great. Love it!


----------



## duc996

beerdruid said:


> Outstanding work!! The use of walnut and maple together in pieces has to be my favorite combination of woods. I've done keep sake boxes in the same combination with nothing other than danish oil and they always look great. Love it!


Thank you, I really like using contrasting woods to n most of the items I build.


----------



## Wado

*Polycrylic*

What kind of rig are you spraying the finish with? I used to have a HVLP turbine rig I was using but it was so hard to get in tight places I switched to a Graco mini HVLP that uses filtered air, just not heated like the turbine. I like the poly but lately I have been using the Minwax Spar Polyurethane. More trouble cleaning up being solvent based. I have an island to spray that will be polycrylic to match some other cabinets so I will be switching hoses for it. Beautiful work on the cue cabinet, love the inlay detail.


----------



## duc996

Wado said:


> What kind of rig are you spraying the finish with? I used to have a HVLP turbine rig I was using but it was so hard to get in tight places I switched to a Graco mini HVLP that uses filtered air, just not heated like the turbine. I like the poly but lately I have been using the Minwax Spar Polyurethane. More trouble cleaning up being solvent based. I have an island to spray that will be polycrylic to match some other cabinets so I will be switching hoses for it. Beautiful work on the cue cabinet, love the inlay detail.


Hi Wado, I am using a Fuji mini-mite 5 with a 1.3mm spray tip. No thinning of the polycrylic, use at full viscosity. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wado

*Fuji*

Looks like a nice rig. I converted my first gun to a pressurized system using a separate can instead of the siphon feed so I could invert the gun but the big air hose caused me lots of grief. I didn't have anything as good as a Fuji, mine was a CH but on flat surfaces it put down a nice finish and the warm air sped up the drying. The Graco started out as a gravity feed HVLP but I hooked it to a two quart pressurized can immediately. It's nice to just clean the tip between coats and not have to worry about breaking down the gun every time. I do dump the pot at night and run either solvent or water through it if I am going to use it the next day. I bet that Fuji does lacquer really well with dry air.


----------



## duc996

Yes, I really like my Fuji spray. I opted to buy the Fuji with the gravity feed to begin with and now I have a siphon feed gun as well with smaller canisters that come with air right lids for storing top coats. I am about to get the 3M PPS system for ease of clean up and it will also solve your issue if painting upside down as well or any direction. Check it out. ðŸ‘ðŸ½


----------



## Wado

I think I bought the fittings for that 3M system you are speaking of. Does it use liners in the can? I still have the fittings somewhere and never used them. Don't know if that would work for you but you could have them. I never used it.


----------



## ibtbone

beerdruid said:


> Outstanding work!! The use of walnut and maple together in pieces has to be my favorite combination of woods. I've done keep sake boxes in the same combination with nothing other than danish oil and they always look great. Love it!


I can attest to the quality of his art. I was lucky enough to purchase one of his 3D cutting boards earlier this year. Nice guy and very talented artist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc996

ibtbone said:


> I can attest to the quality of his art. I was lucky enough to purchase one of his 3D cutting boards earlier this year. Nice guy and very talented artist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much! Doesnâ€™t look like youâ€™ve cut on the board yet. Is that a stand it is sitting on? Very nice!


----------



## ibtbone

duc996 said:


> Thank you very much! Doesnâ€™t look like youâ€™ve cut on the board yet. Is that a stand it is sitting on? Very nice!


yes, that is a stand, the one that had wouldn't work for this board due to the thickness/weight of this board


----------



## duc996

ibtbone said:


> yes, that is a stand, the one that had wouldn't work for this board due to the thickness/weight of this board


ibtbone, thanks again for your support!


----------



## THE FISH BAIT

Gorgeous piece, beautiful wood selection as well. I love the detail work, inlays and dove tails on the face! You have some serious skills.

FB


----------



## duc996

THE FISH BAIT said:


> Gorgeous piece, beautiful wood selection as well. I love the detail work, inlays and dove tails on the face! You have some serious skills.
> 
> FB


Thank you Sir!


----------



## finkikin

I'm not worthy....

Beautiful work!


----------



## duc996

finkikin said:


> I'm not worthy....
> 
> Beautiful work!


You are worthy and thank you!


----------



## Capt. John Havens

Awesome work, that is exactly what I have been wanting. If interested in building another one I would be interested in purchasing, you can contact me through private message or 83Two-25zero-5147. Thanks, John


----------



## TheSamarai

wow. thats beautiful


----------



## duc996

Capt. John Havens said:


> Awesome work, that is exactly what I have been wanting. If interested in building another one I would be interested in purchasing, you can contact me through private message or 83Two-25zero-5147. Thanks, John


Thank you Capt. John!


----------



## duc996

TheSamarai said:


> wow. thats beautiful


Thank you Samarai!


----------



## Old Whaler

beautiful work!


----------



## duc996

Old Whaler said:


> beautiful work!


Thank you Sir!


----------



## texasmac

Gorgeous piece of work! Great addition to any billiard room. Curious, how did you hang that much weight? Well done.


----------



## duc996

Thank you texasmac, I use a French cleat system for hanging the cabinet. The cabinet pictured will have 3 French cleats to hold all the weight. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## texasmac

I figured it might take something like that. Thanks. By the way, I looked for wide crown molding like you used on the top for a cabinet one time and couldn't find any, at least unless I had it custom made. And that would be very expensive in walnut. Did you make your own? Sure looks great.


----------



## duc996

texasmac, I made my own crown molding. It is actually two 3/4â€ hardwood stock that was routed on my router table then stacked on top of each other to make that look. Pretty simple. Let me know if you need more details.


----------



## 3Whalers

Outstanding piece of Craftsmanship sir! Beautiful work!


----------



## duc996

Thank you very much!



3Whalers said:


> Outstanding piece of Craftsmanship sir! Beautiful work!


----------



## WildThings

Very well done!


----------



## duc996

Thank you!



WildThings said:


> Very well done!


----------

